# ANOTHER ONE FROM SCOTLAND - HI!



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm Liz, from Scotland, and looking forward to getting to know you all. You all seem so talented, friendly and helpful, so I'm just about ready to pick your brains. I love looking at the photographs of your work - they're all beautiful!


----------



## riobaby (May 17, 2011)

hi liz my name is janet, i am from glasgow in scotland. i now stay just outside glasgow in cumbernauld north lanarkshire


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Janet, nice to know you're not very far away and speak the same language! Hope your weather's been a bit better than ours today - it's been a day for cuddling up at the fire with my knitting but I've been too busy today and I'm still all mixed up with the clocks changing! 
Liz


----------



## jennay (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi Liz,
I have 2 lovely aunties that live in Mosspark, Glasgow.
Welcome to the group!
Jennay


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum from Bolton in the UK


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum I'm in Doncaster UK


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Jenny! I'm about an hour's drive from Glasgow - and it's a big city. I'm a country bumpkin at heart - and avoid the cities whenever possible. But Glasgow's a very friendly place - everyone chats to everyone else, you don't need to know people there to be included!


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely welcome!


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Welcome to the forum I'm in Doncaster UK


Hi Tintin, thanks for welcoming me!


----------



## riobaby (May 17, 2011)

today was'nt to bad, pity about tonight the rain was quite bad!! those poor kids out for their halloween.. i have'nt had anyone at my door tonight. i think they all stayed in for the night


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Liz and welcome from Liverpool. glad you joined us. You'll love it here and will make lots of new friends x


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello and welcome from San Antonio, Texas. 
Glad you found us.


----------



## ScotKnits (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Liz, welcome from Florida. Also from Scotland (a wee fishing village in Fifeshire on the east coast). My sister & husband & their twins lived in Auchincruive in Ayrshire.


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

LizMiller said:


> Hi everyone. I'm Liz, from Scotland, and looking forward to getting to know you all. You all seem so talented, friendly and helpful, so I'm just about ready to pick your brains. I love looking at the photographs of your work - they're all beautiful!


Another One From Scotland Wow how awesome. this kp site is great, wonderful friends and knowledge. I welcome you from Nova Scotia Canada, you are just a click away isn't that neat .


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Hi and welcome to our family.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

HELP..We are being over run by the Scots!! Just kidding and a big welcome from Buckinghamshire, England. Will be up there for there for Xmas. Love the country...


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello! I think we Scottish stitchers are going to have to get together sometime for a great knit up!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome from Canada..my daughter is in Edinburgh. We land in Glasgow and take the train when we go to visit her. She took my 3 yr old granddaughter out last night, but did not mention if it was raining. We had cool but dry weather here last night for Hallowe'en, but still not many kids..maybe 25 or so..last year we had about 60. Lots of goodies left over..which I should not be eating! LOL


You will love it here..enjoy!

June


----------



## granmahoney (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome to Paradise!!!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Liz, nice to meet you. I'm from Wales, but lived in Dumfermline, Dunbarton, Elgin and Benbecula where I was first introduced to real knitting!! and have relatives in Helensburgh and Motherwell, so have a little knowledge of Scotland.


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

riobaby said:


> today was'nt to bad, pity about tonight the rain was quite bad!! those poor kids out for their halloween.. i have'nt had anyone at my door tonight. i think they all stayed in for the night


The little boy next door came to visit along with his mum. He'd made up a poem whilst in the shower and was delighted with it. I have to admit, it was funny - but his mum's face when he was finished was even funnier! It was well worth his bag of sweets - and two more for his sisters who consider themselves too old to go out guising now! The weather was terrible - though it's a lovely day today!


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

I come from Fife, this site is just great. My cousin who lives in Norway also uses it, so friendly so helpful, I asked a question and got at least a dozen responses


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi and welcome from the Northeast of England. Leonora.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

wellcome from somerset i also have relatives in scotland just doing familt tre for cruickshank


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

lavertera said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum from Bolton in the UK


Thanks for the lovely welcome. I have family near Wigan and daugher in law comes from Bolton.
Liz


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

tricilicious said:


> HELP..We are being over run by the Scots!! Just kidding and a big welcome from Buckinghamshire, England. Will be up there for there for Xmas. Love the country...


We're all coming out of the woodwork - or maybe it's the heather! Where are you going to in Scotland for Xmas? Hope the weather stays good for you!
Liz


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

diziescott said:


> Hello! I think we Scottish stitchers are going to have to get together sometime for a great knit up!


Good idea! I'm all for a get together!
Liz


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Welcome to the forum I'm in Doncaster UK


Hi Tintin! Thanks for the lovely welcome, nice to "meet" you!
Liz


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Hi Liz and welcome from Liverpool. glad you joined us. You'll love it here and will make lots of new friends x


Thanks Missmolly. I'm having a lovely time already - what a welcome!
Liz


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hello and welcome from San Antonio, Texas.
> Glad you found us.


Hello Poledra, thanks for the lovely welcome. You're all so kind!
Liz


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

ScotKnits said:


> Hi Liz, welcome from Florida. Also from Scotland (a wee fishing village in Fifeshire on the east coast). My sister & husband & their twins lived in Auchincruive in Ayrshire.


Hi there! You'll be basking in sunshine over there! My brother emigrated about 40 years ago, to West Palm Beach, and we went over to visit him. Too hot and humid for me but we had a lovely time! Where in Fife are you from? Your photograph reminds me of Anstruther and Crail. I know of Auchincruive but have never been there - we've recently just moved south after 30+ years in the Highlands. Family all grew up and moved away - and then produced a grandson, so our services are required. And so is my knitting! I was reading about the doubts as to whether people actually want hand knitting these days. I assumed not, young ones even dress their little ones in the height of fashion. But daughter in law announced, just weeks before her due date, that she loved hand knitting but can't knit! So I had a mad rush - and gave her knitting pins and wool for Xmas last year in case there's another one!

Liz


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Liz I'm from Ayrshire too - Largs. Where are you?


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

sand dollar said:


> LizMiller said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone. I'm Liz, from Scotland, and looking forward to getting to know you all. You all seem so talented, friendly and helpful, so I'm just about ready to pick your brains. I love looking at the photographs of your work - they're all beautiful!
> ...


Hello there! I think there's more Scots in Nova Scotia than there are in Scotland! Isn't the internet brilliant though? I have friends from all over the world! Nice to meet you! Happy knitting!
Liz


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Welcome from Canada..my daughter is in Edinburgh. We land in Glasgow and take the train when we go to visit her. She took my 3 yr old granddaughter out last night, but did not mention if it was raining. We had cool but dry weather here last night for Hallowe'en, but still not many kids..maybe 25 or so..last year we had about 60. Lots of goodies left over..which I should not be eating! LOL
> 
> You will love it here..enjoy!
> 
> June


Hi June. Thanks for your kind welcome. I'm between both Glasgow and Prestwick airports. Are you from Scotland originally? - or is it just that your daughter lives in Edinburgh?

It was lashing with rain here last night, so we had only the little boy next door with his mum. But he was sooo entertaining - he's a wee character!! Now I'll just have to eat the sweets left over, won't I? I think we should have something attached to our knitting needles which would burn off calories, don't you??
Liz


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

granmahoney said:


> Welcome to Paradise!!!


Thanks Granma - it certainly seems like Paradise. But who does the housework? Between chatting on here and knitting, I don't think I'm going to have time for the domestic side of life! :-D 
Liz


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

val hynson said:


> I come from Fife, this site is just great. My cousin who lives in Norway also uses it, so friendly so helpful, I asked a question and got at least a dozen responses


Hi Val! It certainly seems a brilliant site - I'm going to need a secretary soon! Where in Fife are you?

I know I'm going to have loads of questions! I've been browsing and everyone seems so helpful - obviously more experienced knitters than I am. I hadn't knitted for years, due to work and a frozen shoulder - because my boys got too big and their jumpers were too heavy! So now I knit mainly for my grandson - but wish he'd stop growing too!!
Liz


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Liz and welcome ... I too am from wonderful Scotland, grew up in Dunfermline and transplanted to the US in '83. Been in Idaho since '95. Mum is still in Rosyth, tried to get her to come live here but she won't ..
My older girls took my youngest out last night, I stayed home to hand out the treats but only had 11 kids come by. What few we had were dressed up wonderfully. 
Weather forecast calls for snow on Thurs :-( Not looking forward to that yet. Have a great week and hope mother nature is kinder to you over there .. LOL


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

elaineadams said:


> Hi Liz, nice to meet you. I'm from Wales, but lived in Dumfermline, Dunbarton, Elgin and Benbecula where I was first introduced to real knitting!! and have relatives in Helensburgh and Motherwell, so have a little knowledge of Scotland.


Hi Elaine, nice to meet you too. Were you a forces family? I ask with all your moving around! My hubby was in the forces and then the police force, so we moved around too - including Lewis, though I used to work in Benbecula about once a month. Hubby is originally from Motherwell and we lived there for nearly 2 years but I couldn't settle there, it's tooooo big for me! I'm a Highlander at heart!
Liz


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

Leonora said:


> Hi and welcome from the Northeast of England. Leonora.


Hello Leonora, nice to meet you! Northeast England isn't that far away from me!
Liz


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

christine flo said:


> wellcome from somerset i also have relatives in scotland just doing familt tre for cruickshank


Hello Christine, thanks for your kind welcome. Hope you manage to trace all of your family! Where in Scotland is your family? - do you visit?
Liz


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Hi Liz and welcome ... I too am from wonderful Scotland, grew up in Dunfermline and transplanted to the US in '83. Been in Idaho since '95. Mum is still in Rosyth, tried to get her to come live here but she won't ..
> My older girls took my youngest out last night, I stayed home to hand out the treats but only had 11 kids come by. What few we had were dressed up wonderfully.
> Weather forecast calls for snow on Thurs :-( Not looking forward to that yet. Have a great week and hope mother nature is kinder to you over there .. LOL


Hello there! What a wonderful welcome I've had - I'm quite overcome! Are you missing Scotland? And do you get home to see your mum? I visited America once, had a lovely time but wouldn't like to live there! But, once grandchildren arrive, life takes on a different meaning - we were going to be emigrating when we retired but our little grandson stole my heart and won't let go!

I think Halloween is dying out over here to some extent - child protection etc, nobody lets their child out of sight nowadays. It's a shame but not worth any risks!

We haven't had snow yet and we didn't have much in our area last year either - well, not in comparison to others! I don't mind the snow but hate it when it's slippery underfoot. I'll stay at home with my knitting! Hope your snow passes over quickly. Keep warm and cosy!
Liz


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hi Liz I'm from Ayrshire too - Largs. Where are you?


Hi Kate! I'm in West Kilbride, just a bus ride away from you - beware!! :lol:

I'm just finding my way around this list - keep in touch whilst I work out how to add you to my buddy list, if you would like that? Just say no, if you'd prefer - I'll understand!

Hope to meet you for real someday - there's a lovely little coffee shop in Largs!
Liz


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

babybop said:


> Hi and welcome to our family.


Hi Babypop. Thanks for your kind welcome, nice to meet you!
Liz


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

riobaby said:


> today was'nt to bad, pity about tonight the rain was quite bad!! those poor kids out for their halloween.. i have'nt had anyone at my door tonight. i think they all stayed in for the night


As they say in the Highlands, Janet, "it's a better day today!"


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi and welcome. I'm like you I love looking at all the pictures. I usually look while having my first cup of tea for the day!


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Like many Canadians,I have lots of Scottish ancestors--McLeod, McDermid, McCorquandale, Armstrong, McKay, etc!
I've visited Scotland many times, and expect to be back, for a clan gathering at Dunvegan, in 2014.
Enjoy this site---welcome!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

LizMiller said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Liz and welcome ... I too am from wonderful Scotland, grew up in Dunfermline and transplanted to the US in '83. Been in Idaho since '95. Mum is still in Rosyth, tried to get her to come live here but she won't ..
> ...


I do miss Scotland, the last time I was there was in March 2002, my step-dad was in n out of the hospital and wasn't going to be around much longer. I'm so glad I went, he passed away that summer. Mum was here at Christmas '07, that was the last time she came, she hasn't wanted to come out since then, between the cost and the travel time .. as she says, she's not getting any younger. We talk every week so she keeps me up to date on all the local news.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

LizMiller said:


> val hynson said:
> 
> 
> > I come from Fife, this site is just great. My cousin who lives in Norway also uses it, so friendly so helpful, I asked a question and got at least a dozen responses
> ...


Liz, I know what you mean about not having time...I've not got the frozen shoulder but full time work with one or two other commitments eats into the spare time. My boys refused to wear the jumpers I knitted once they hit their teens...apparently they weren't designer labels...even if they were designer knits!! My grandson doesn't like knitted jumpers, but likes the knitted novelty things, like egg cosies. So I just knit for me, and then if I see any nice novelty items I knit them as well to relieve the boredom. I've got a snowman on the go just now...I'll probably give it to the little girl next door.


----------



## Irish Lori (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome Liz!! Glad to have you join us.


----------



## heatherh (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome to KP Liz. As you already have seen we are a very friendly and welcoming crowd. I am now living in Colorado, USA via Montreal, Canada. I have plenty of Scottish roots. On my paternal side I have my roots traced back to the 1700's. I currently still have relatives in Alloa and also in Troon. I hope you enjoy your visits to KP. You will be meeting some extremely talented friends.

Heather


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

heatherh said:


> Welcome to KP Liz. As you already have seen we are a very friendly and welcoming crowd. I am now living in Colorado, USA via Montreal, Canada. I have plenty of Scottish roots. On my paternal side I have my roots traced back to the 1700's. I currently still have relatives in Alloa and also in Troon. I hope you enjoy your visits to KP. You will be meeting some extremely talented friends.
> 
> Heather


Hi Heather, lovely to "meet" you! I'm not far from Troon but have never been to Canada. My brother in law is in Guelph though, so who knows? - maybe one day! I'm loving every minute on this site, it's brilliant!
Liz


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

Irish Lori said:


> Welcome Liz!! Glad to have you join us.


Thanks, Lori, I'm having a great time!
Liz


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

elaineadams said:


> LizMiller said:
> 
> 
> > val hynson said:
> ...


I like to knit little things which are completed quickly. Like your boys, mine stopped wearing hand knits when they got into High School and their uniform included sweatshirts - and casual clothes had to be the latest fashion, designer labels etc. So they stopped asking their grannies for hand knits and had the cash to go shopping instead. Considering they're all much bigger than me now, I was quite happy - by the time I'd finished a jumper for them, it was too small! I like to knit for new babies but have never considered selling my work - I don't feel that it's good enough to sell and I think I'd feel pressured and would lose some of the enjoyment of it all.


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

I do miss Scotland, the last time I was there was in March 2002, my step-dad was in n out of the hospital and wasn't going to be around much longer. I'm so glad I went, he passed away that summer. Mum was here at Christmas '07, that was the last time she came, she hasn't wanted to come out since then, between the cost and the travel time .. as she says, she's not getting any younger. We talk every week so she keeps me up to date on all the local news.[/quote]

You'll have to come over again soon then! I can understand your mum - travel isn't so appealing once you're getting older. I love arriving somewhere but hate hanging around airports etc! And costs are prohibitive too - it's difficult to save for a holiday on a state pension!! I hope you'll get together soon though!


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

cathie white said:


> Like many Canadians,I have lots of Scottish ancestors--McLeod, McDermid, McCorquandale, Armstrong, McKay, etc!
> I've visited Scotland many times, and expect to be back, for a clan gathering at Dunvegan, in 2014.
> Enjoy this site---welcome!


Hi Cathie, I suspect that you're probably even more Scottish than I am - I have Irish blood in me! I was talking to a friend on the internet a few years back and he asked if I knew anyone of his clan. It turned out that his family owned the big estate (and big estate house!!) just along the road from me. It's a small world on the net!

Thanks for the welcome, it's a lovely site - everyone so kind!
Liz


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

Littlenel said:


> Hi and welcome. I'm like you I love looking at all the pictures. I usually look while having my first cup of tea for the day!


Hi Littlenel! I'm beginning to realise that I have to get some essential work done before I sit down at the pc - this site is brilliant; I already feel that I've made lots of friends. Just wait until I start asking for their help!! Thanks for making me so welcome!
Liz


----------



## Vixen (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Liz!

A ceud mille failte!

Welcome from Coldstream, Scottish Borders. I only recently joined and it's a really friendly forum


----------



## Periwinkle (Oct 28, 2011)

Morning to u


----------



## Knittyscotty (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Liz

And yet another from Scotland, tho I live in London now. I'm in awe of the knowledge I see in the postings here. 

Best wishes

Maureen


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

Vixen said:


> Hi Liz!
> 
> A ceud mille failte!
> 
> Welcome from Coldstream, Scottish Borders. I only recently joined and it's a really friendly forum


Ohhhhhh, that's just lovely! Ciamar a tha thu? Do you speak Gaelic? - or is the hundred thousand welcomes your limit? I can read it and even write it to some extent - but haven't a clue of what I'm saying! I used to compete in the Mod when I was young but work took me abroad and my Gaelic was mixed with German until even I didn't understand what I was saying! I'm safer sticking to knitting now! Nice to meet you - and thanks for the hundred thousand welcomes!
Liz


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

Knittyscotty said:


> Hi Liz
> 
> And yet another from Scotland, tho I live in London now. I'm in awe of the knowledge I see in the postings here.
> 
> ...


Hi Maureen! I passed through London recently - and was glad to get back to my hills and glens! It's sooo busy! Everyone posting on here seems to be expert, don't they?? I'll sit quietly in the background (very difficult for me!!) and just knit, I think!!
Liz


----------



## Awesumpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome to Knitting Paradise Liz! I'm Samantha from New York in the USA


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

Periwinkle said:


> Morning to u


Good afternoon from Scotland, Periwinkle. Nice to meet you!


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesumpunk said:


> Welcome to Knitting Paradise Liz! I'm Samantha from New York in the USA


Hi Samantha, nice to meet you and thanks for your lovely welcome!


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

Vixen said:


> Hi Liz!
> 
> A ceud mille failte!
> 
> Welcome from Coldstream, Scottish Borders. I only recently joined and it's a really friendly forum


I've just seen the signature at the end of your posting - LOL, absolutely brilliant!! :lol:


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

I am in Cupar, knit a lot specialy Arans.


----------



## st.agnes (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Liz, I was born in Glasgow Scotland, but was brought here with my mom and sister to the U.S.
My father was waiting for us here.
I am 81 yrs young and have been knitting since I was a young teen ager... Good luck with what ever you do... luv from another Scottish lassie... Agnes Donnelly Girillo...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

LizMiller said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Liz I'm from Ayrshire too - Largs. Where are you?
> ...


Feel free to add me to your 'buddy list' though I have no idea what that is!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Liz, Welcome from Arkansas USA. :thumbup:


----------



## Vixen (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Liz, I'm afraid that's about my limit these days! Lived up North for a long time & have friends in Stornoway, my granny-in-law used to post me Stornoway Black & White Puddings - God, I miss them!!!

I've been in the lowlands for 30 years now & have been learning Bulgarian for the last 6, so my languages are completely garbled, although I can still read Gaelic - just!

Kay


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

LizMiller said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome from Canada..my daughter is in Edinburgh. We land in Glasgow and take the train when we go to visit her. She took my 3 yr old granddaughter out last night, but did not mention if it was raining. We had cool but dry weather here last night for Hallowe'en, but still not many kids..maybe 25 or so..last year we had about 60. Lots of goodies left over..which I should not be eating! LOL
> ...


Not from Scotland, daughter is going to school at the U of Edinburgh..been there for 4 years now..almost finished! 
I think my grandfather was from Scotland though..not sure.

June


----------



## tavimama (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome from sunny Devon! Isn't it wonderful that we are all so close, even though we are so very far away!!


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Liz. I'm a Dundonian living in St Albans in herts. Welcome it's a great place. Gee


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Tha mi gu mhath! My Gaelic is pretty rudimentary, but I did enjoy the classes I took,many years ago.


LizMiller said:


> Vixen said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Liz!
> ...


----------



## Knitnurse (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi everyone. I live in the West Midlands, UK. I'm looking forward to sharing what I love about yarns and fabrics, in fact most textile-related things; a forum where we share patterns, encouragement, hints and tips.


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

Welcome to this friendly forum. My name is Margaret but I get called Maggie. I live in Edinburgh.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

We are going to Loch Long. Went Turkey and Tinsel last year to Inversnaid and the snow was lovely. Sadly they managed to get us home on time. We go with Lochs & Glens and all their hotels are on a loch. Wonderful.


----------



## smileydeniseral (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello from Wisconsin, US. I am in the minority on your post, not being from Scotland or having Scottish roots, but my dream trip would be to see your beautiful country! I'm sure you'll love it here. People are so helpful. Just be sure you don't spend so much time in Paradise that you don't have time to knit. Denise


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Liz, Welcome from New Jersey, USA. You picked the best site to join. Enjoy.
Dolori


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome to you from an ex-Londoner living in Kingston, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Welcome from the state of Oregon, USA. Does Rosamond Pilcher still write? Read many of her books.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome Liz, you are correct, this is the most helpful and friendly site you could ever wish to be part of, and you will love it here. There are so many talented and knowledgeable people here and someone will know what you don't and generously offer the knowledge when you need it.

I loved Glasgow, even if everyone called me hen. I spent some time in Scotland a few years ago, mainly in Inverness and Dunfermline but whizzed through other places too. It is as beautiful as New Zealand.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Welcome from the state of Oregon, USA. Does Rosamond Pilcher still write? Read many of her books.


Not only does she write but also look out for books written by her son Robin Pilcher...well worth reading


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

My husband and I read several Scottish authors...Ian Rankin, Quintin Jardine, Stuart MacBride..mainly because we like police crime novels. I will look up Rosamond and Robin Pilcher and see if I can find any of their books here. 

We toured the highlands and went to the Isle of Skye on our first trip to Scotland to visit our daughter. It was very inspiring! 

June


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> My husband and I read several Scottish authors...Ian Rankin, Quintin Jardine, Stuart MacBride..mainly because we like police crime novels. I will look up Rosamond and Robin Pilcher and see if I can find any of their books here.
> 
> We toured the highlands and went to the Isle of Skye on our first trip to Scotland to visit our daughter. It was very inspiring!
> 
> June


I think it was Robin Pilchers first book that was set in Canada, I was lucky enough to go to the launch of his latest book in Dundee


----------



## Camus (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello, Liz Welcome aboard from another Scot. I' Betty from Argyll.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome to the group. I like seeing all the pictures too. Arleen from Arizona, USA
My father is a Johnston and my mother was a Ross, so I've always wanted to see Scotland. God bless you.


----------



## Camus (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello, Arlene. My Mother was a Johnston (Scottish Borders Reivers Clan)!


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Liz from Scotland (the home of my great-great grandparents)... Welcome to this wonderful place! I have learned so much just from the short time I have been here. Wonderful support and information.


----------



## roooseveltnut (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Liz, Aren't the folks here just the best! I'm from Oklahoma City. Just started knitting and crocheting again after about 30 years and this is one of my favorite places to explore and get great tips and ideas. So much talent and so many nice friendly folks.


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello from Arkansas. Don't knit in the summer since it is so hot but about time to get the yarn and needles out again,,


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Hi Maggie,
I've visited Edinburgh many times, and still have several friends there. A dear friend, who died a couple of years ago, lived near the Murrayfield rugby ground. Together we shopped at Drummond's, in the Haymarket--is it still there?


bowler said:


> Welcome to this friendly forum. My name is Margaret but I get called Maggie. I live in Edinburgh.


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Alabama! One of these days my sister and I plan to come to Scotland. My dad traced our family back to England/Scotland and found we have a castle there named for our family - "Middleton Castle". We'd love to see it in person.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

I see tthat Middleton Castle is in Norfolk, East Anglia


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

val hynson said:


> I see tthat Middleton Castle is in Norfolk, East Anglia


Any idea where I could see a picture of it?


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

MsMac said:


> val hynson said:
> 
> 
> > I see tthat Middleton Castle is in Norfolk, East Anglia
> ...


I would Google it, it should give you all kinds of info


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

welcome Liz- i have a sister named Elizabeth, call her Liz for short.


----------

